
Houston, Dallas and New York City: America's Great 3-Way Housing Supply Race - sampo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottbeyer/2017/03/20/houston-dallas-new-york-city-americas-great-3-way-housing-supply-race/
======
sampo
_" Houston and Dallas are the most notable examples of where such scarcity has
not occurred--in fact, it's almost been the opposite. Between 2010 and 2015,
these two metros had the most net population growth, at 736,531 and 676,582,
respectively. They are also perennially among the leaders in corporate and
business relocation, job growth, and wage growth. But they have the 2nd and
3rd cheapest median home prices of the 11 metros, at $176,000 and $202,000,
respectively"_

